# New tank advice



## Richled13 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello everyone, I really appreciate the generous advice of everyone on this forum. I think I've convinced my girlfriend to let me get a bigger tank (after being informed that my 29 gallon was likely insufficient for much other than my firemouth). I am looking on craigslist and unfortunately no 40-gallon breeders are coming up, that was my ideal footprint. I was able to find one 45 gallon, but its the high version (24" tall, only 36" long). 

My question is, should I try for a 55 gallon, despite my transportation issues (I think it'd be a very tight squeeze in my car), or would something like a 45 gallon work to permit me to have my firemouth in there, along with some other fish? Are there any cichlids that like the top areas of a tank? And what would i need for a breeding pair of firemouths and some other fish? 

I was considering something like a couple of yellow labs as more active, higher water cichlids, but I know its frowned upon to mix Africans and CAs, despite the somewhat similar water chemistry. Would that hold true even for firemouths and the peaceful labs?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> but I know its frowned upon to mix Africans and CAs, despite the somewhat similar water chemistry. Would that hold true even for firemouths and the peaceful labs?


I would say yes. Even though I've know people who do it, I thinks its stressful to the fish to have to deal with those who don't "speak the same language". 

A 55 gallon tank is a nice size. Most station wagons and mini-vans hold a 55 easy, so find a friend to drive you. Big enough for lots of swimming space for schooling fish and bigger than a small cichlid's breeding territory so the other fish have room to escape. Its a common wal-mart/petsmart sale size and the smallest tank that is really common on craigslist. 75 gallon tanks are nicer (like a 55, but 18" deep), but they are far less common.

Even in 55, I wouldn't do a second cichlid with the firemouths. Labs need a whole 55, not the half or third that the firemouths would allow them. 



> Are there any cichlids that like the top areas of a tank?


 Angels will take the top/mid and always lay their eggs near the surface. You would need a really high tank to have angels over firemouths, but it would be cool. 

Cyps are the only cichlid I know of that spawns in open water. All the other mouthbrooders either dig spawning pits or spawn up against rocks, even though they may spend the rest of time in the open water. And all the substrate-spawners want substrate. You can keep cyps over julies in a 55, but the CA/African thing + water chemistry makes them poor firemouth neighbors.

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=65

Get a 55 for the firemouths alone. Then trade the firemouth fry to pet stores for what you need to make a community tank in the 29. I'd suggest L. dorsigera with some tetras and cories.

If you don't have room for a second tank, marry the girl, buy a house and build a fishroom.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Petsmart usually stocks 75 gallon tanks. Sometimes they stock 40 breeders.

If you can't get a friend to drive you or let you borrow their car, you can usually rent a pickup at Home Depot or Lowes by the hour. However, you can usually get a 55 gallon into the backseat of a typical passenger sedan. I saw someone loading one into a Honda Civic on Saturday without a problem.

You could also attempt to tie the tank on to the roof of your car, but that's probably not a very good idea.


----------



## Richled13 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, I figure I can get the tank itself in there, its really the stand that is an issue, and doing it all at once. I will keep these things in mind though. What about firemouths and curviceps? And if I don't get pairs, does that open my options up a bit more? I know that breeding pairs tend to get a little (lot) crazy.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

You could always put the stand in your trunk or make two trips...


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got a 55 currently. It didn't take long from the time I got it until I started wishing I'd have gotten a 75 or a 90 instead.........If I had it to do over, I'd likely have the 90.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Bigger is always better


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i went from a 29 to a 75, and I am extremely pleased with my 75. Fit the tank and stand together in the back of my old PT Loser. I wouldnt be able to fit it in my Pontiac G5 though.


----------



## Richled13 (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I finally was able to get a good deal on a tank on Craigslist and now I have a 55 gallon in my living room. I have a couple of questions though. 

First of all, the house I am in is old and isn't quite level. It's not off too much, but I am worried with all the weight of a 55 gallon, whether there is some way to level it off. 

Second, should I attempt to attach the tank to my stand a little better? It's one of those metal stands, and there doesn't seem to be a lip or anything on the edge to hold the tank in place. I guess inertia would probably keep it on there, but coupled with the leveling issue I am slightly worried about this as well. 

I am still curious about stocking, as well. One thing I was considering doing was basically setting up three areas, one on each end and one in the middle, with caves and rocks, with more open space on the sides. Or perhaps just two of those territories. I was also considering mixing sand and finer gravel for something a little more natural to the cichlids (and something my firemouth can mouth around). 

Then, for stocking ideas, I was considering the following that hopefully someone will help on. I already have the one firemouth, so in addition to him, I was thinking: 

1 JD, 1 Convict, maybe some swordtails or something for dither 
or 
1 Blood Parrot (I know it's a hybrid, I won't buy the dyed version, I just feel bad for these guys and I want at least one to have a chance at someone who will take care of him), 1 of either Curviceps or Flyer or Rainbow (depending what I can find) and either tetras or swordtails 
or 
open to suggestions. 

I know this is a lot, feel free to answer some, all, or none, and as always, I appreciate all the advice!


----------



## tburdock (Jul 7, 2008)

JD anc convicts are both very aggressive (for the most part). And parrots get to be huge in size, so I'm not sure one would be a good idea if you were sticking with the 55 for a while (unless you knew someone who could take it after you grew it out a bit).


----------



## Richled13 (Jul 8, 2008)

I though JDs got a lot bigger than parrots? I thought BPs topped out at like 8"? I think regular parrots cichlids get a lot bigger though.

Basically I was thinking either go more aggressive (and thus the JD and convict) or more peaceful (thus the BP and smaller guy). Any other suggestions are more than appreciated too though. And if these wouldn't work, I appreciate that too!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Richled13 said:


> First of all, the house I am in is old and isn't quite level. It's not off too much, but I am worried with all the weight of a 55 gallon, whether there is some way to level it off.
> 
> Second, should I attempt to attach the tank to my stand a little better? It's one of those metal stands, and there doesn't seem to be a lip or anything on the edge to hold the tank in place. I guess inertia would probably keep it on there, but coupled with the leveling issue I am slightly worried about this as well.


How unlevel is it? I consider anything within an inch or so to be fine. If it is much off that, the best thing to do is to use wood shims under one or more of the feet to level it out. If you are concerned about the appearance of the shims, measure out the foot, cut a bunch of pieces of wood to size, and paint them the same color. It will be negligibly visible and you'll get to play with power tools.

There is no need to attach the tank to the stand. The weight of the tank is enough to hold it in place. There is some sort of felt product sold in aquarium stores that is supposed to be of some benefit to the tank, but I've never used it. Your 55 gallon tank is around 450 pounds when full. It's dead weight. I don't remember how to calculate inertia or pressure or whatever (I hated physics class).


----------

